# Re: 4/5 - IRL (Lost GoPro) - 4/6 - Tampa - Stopped by FWC



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I can't believe, they let you off with a warning. FWC typically doesn't let anything slide, especially an illegally harvested fish. Regardless of whatever instance led to keeping that fish, the law is the law and there is no grey area. I suggest you print out a copy of the FWC's regulations regarding harvesting, and keep it in your boat for a reference. It clearly states all slots and seasons for fish in all regions of FL. It also clearly states which fish are measured to the fork or to a pinched tail. I'd say you made out pretty good, even with the lost go pro. That fine would have been a minimum of $500 and a trip to the Federal Courthouse.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm gonna guess there was an original post behind this that has since been deleted?

There's a fellow over at CG that lost a go pro to the goon....on 4/5....

So what's the story? Oversized fish, no licence, too many?


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

It was a close call on a redfish. I measured it incorrectly because I was ignorant of the rule that u have to pinch the tail when measuring. The officers were really informative. They suggested that u not use the sticker to measure unless u stick it on the floorboard. U should use one of those metal rulers that u can lay the fish on for accuracy. I also had some pre-cut frozen mullet from the bait shop. They recommended that if u buy pre-cut bait, u should keep your receipt to prove it is not a protected fish. I am glad they were there, otherwise I would have never known the real rule. They told me where I could printout a nice cheat sheet for the future, but I don't keep fish unless that cannot be revived anyways. I will still keep the cheat sheet with me from now on regardless.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> It was a close call on a redfish.   I measured it incorrectly because I was ignorant of the rule that u have to pinch the tail when measuring.    The officers were really informative.   They suggested that u not use the sticker to measure unless u stick it on the floorboard.   U should use one of those metal rulers that u can lay the fish on for accuracy.  I also had some pre-cut frozen mullet from the bait shop.   They recommended that if u buy pre-cut bait, u should keep your receipt to prove it is not a protected fish.  I am glad they were there, otherwise I would have never known the real rule.  They told me where I could printout a nice cheat sheet for the future, but I don't keep fish unless that cannot be revived anyways.   I will still keep the cheat sheet with me from now on regardless.


I'd reccomend getting a Florida Law Stick. The cost just a couble bones at Wal-Mart. They cover all inshore species, include season dates, limits, size slots. Plus they fold up so they're a lot easier to store on the boat.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The "cheat sheet" is the best way to stay current on law. They can change often, and it's much better to be safe then sorry. The law sticks can be fine also. As long as you keep up to date with any laws that pertain to fish you're likely to catch or keep. But printing out and reading the rules from the FWC website yearly, is the best way to avoid situations like this. Most FWC will not care why an offense was made, they're gonna make you pay the piper. Sucks you lost your go pro. But it would have been your worst fishing weekend ever, had the officers not been so cool.


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

> The "cheat sheet" is the best way to stay current on law. They can change often, and it's much better to be safe then sorry. The law sticks can be fine also. As long as you keep up to date with any laws that pertain to fish you're likely to catch or keep. But printing out and reading the rules from the FWC website yearly, is the best way to avoid situations like this. Most FWC will not care why an offense was made, they're gonna make you pay the piper. Sucks you lost your go pro. But it would have been your worst fishing weekend ever, had the officers not been so cool.


Agreed 100%.  I actually am trying to get their names so I can write a letter to the Tampa FWC office about how professional they were.  They took the time to walk me through and teach me quite a few things.  When we parted ways, they thanked me for using the waterways and enjoying the outdoors and invited me back.  Really class act dudes.  

I was not kidding about my day being ruined when a fish I catch cannot be revived.  I actually have some old reports I wrote where I say how my day was ruined when I couldnt revive a fish.  I agree though, reasoning doesn't matter.  If you cannot revive and it is under or over slot, you have to just leave it be.

I am holding out hope that someone finds my GoPro near Dummit.  It has some footage of my catching a couple reds near peacock's pocket, so hopefully whoever finds it tries to find me.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> I also had some pre-cut frozen mullet from the bait shop.   They recommended that if u buy pre-cut bait, u should keep your receipt to prove it is not a protected fish.


I am pretty sure my 8 year old could tell you what cut mullet looks like without a receipt.


----------

